# Ambient Halloween Mix (2001)



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I got a chance to listen to this, and wow - thank you for uploading it! I haven't really listened to a lot of ambient music - somehow I got the impression that I wouldn't like songs in that genre? Don't know why. I knew of Brian Eno & Dead Can Dance's stuff, but none of the rest of what you've got on there. Now that I've heard these songs, though, I'm definitely going to have to check out some of these artist's discographies. The mix itself really flows, too - I like how you arranged the songs, where some of the sound or feel of one song seems to be echoed or amplified in the next one. Like with the Brian Eno track, where there is a sort of juddery, jittery sound, then in Lost Mound a similar sound is present only more metallic and pronounced, like one song is commenting on the theme of the last?

I liked how the intro sort of lured me in - very mysterious sounding - and then the "ominousity" was definitely stepped up in the Chaos as Shelter song - very "hope you're paying attention, because here we go!" I loved the heartbeat rhythm of the Lalurie track - I think that song was the most frightening, although the Funeral Dirge track was unsettling too. The echo effect and the distant sounding piano would be quite spooky all alone in a Victorian parlor!

The vocals in the Dead Can Dance song are beautiful, and The Awakening was just gorgeous in every way - really really liked that song. And the Native American (?) sounding chanting in the Agnivolok track was a different direction from the previous vocals, but definitely interesting and I felt it worked well with the rest.

Overall, I really liked this mix - I want to listen to it again on full speakers in a larger room, as opposed to headphones at work which made for a somewhat odd experience. And now I know that I *do* like some of the music that falls into the ambient category, so thanks for posting such a great intro to the genre!


----------

